# Vega series pre ordering?



## shaurya21 (Aug 5, 2017)

Was wondering will Vega be available on 14th or will the pre ordering starts at 14th?

More important, will be Vega be even available in India on the release date? And if yes, haven't seen any online retailers showing preorder pop-ups


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

Vega won't be available on 14th Aug atleast in India Probably September. And price will be very high. 
Like 40k for Vega 56 and 50k for Vega 64.
And very high power consumption. 
You would be better off with 1070 for under 35k.
Vega is a failure.


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 5, 2017)

I read somewhere that 14th august was an Asia wide launch.

1070 is retailing here for atleast 38k :c


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

lol forget about it .... you aren't going to get VEGA at reasonable prices at all..


SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RX VEGA 64 8GB HBM2 (21275-02-20G)


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow then Vega 56 would be more expensive than a 1080 :/


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> lol forget about it .... you aren't going to get VEGA at reasonable prices at all..
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RX VEGA 64 8GB HBM2 (21275-02-20G)


Holy mackerel!!! Already leaks suggest that Vega64 isn't as good as the hype. Is this how the pricing is gonna be or MDC trying to capitalize?


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 5, 2017)

That's almost twice the expected prices !


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

nac said:


> Holy mackerel!!! Already leaks suggest that Vega64 isn't as good as the hype. Is this how the pricing is gonna be or MDC trying to capitalize?



VEGA 56 at 400 $ was looking like a good deal ,  faster than 1070 + Freesync ..

rumours are suggesting that VEGA  is supposedly very good at mining ..

Oh crap... the AMD Vega is “insanely good” at cryptocurrency mining

 looking at the prices it looks like it is true after all ..  and so this is the major reason for these prices ...


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> VEGA 56 at 400 $ was looking like a good deal ,  faster than 1070 + Freesync ..
> 
> rumours are suggesting that VEGA  is supposedly very good at mining ..
> 
> ...


Faster than 1070 is just a rumor. Also if u don't have a freesync monitor then Vega is useless for you. Also price to be much higher than 1070.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Faster than 1070 is just a rumor. Also if u don't have a freesync monitor then Vega is useless for you. Also price to be much higher than 1070.



it was already kind of expected before the leaked benchmarks ...

Vega 56 vs Vega 64 is most likely going to be the same story as Rx 570 ( 32)  vs Rx 580 ( 36 ).. 85% performance of VEGA 64 ..

and VEGA 64 is GTX 1080 performance ( taking FE performance + some driver improvements    )  .. so there are very good chances of it ending up being faster than 1070 and then o these leaked benchmarks ..

AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 leaked benchmarks: GTX 1070 killer

ofcourse nothing is confirmed so  take it with a grain of salt since this is AMD , and difference between 1070 and vega 56 may not end up being that large especially after overclocking 1070  but it wouldn't be surprising if it is faster than 1070 ..

and Fressync is the trump card for AMD.. freesync monitors are now  widely available and popular ..
For Anybody building a new system , and those who already have freesync monitors that is the whole point of going for VEGA .. even at slightly higher prices than 1070 ( not counting these crazy mining influenced prices , and depending upon whether or not and how much faster vega 56 ends up in comparison to 1070 )

a lottttt of buyers have been holding off buying nvidia GPU's only because of Freesync

but whatever , unless mining cools off , it will not matter anyway


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> it was already kind of expected before the leaked benchmarks ...
> 
> Vega 56 vs Vega 64 is most likely going to be the same story as Rx 570 ( 32)  vs Rx 580 ( 36 ).. 85% performance of VEGA 64 ..
> 
> ...


 For a guy like me who will be building a new pc in the coming weeks, Vega 56 was ray of hope but them 64 prices and 1070 prices still bloated af rn it doesn't looks gud for me :c


----------



## gta5 (Aug 11, 2017)

fastest price drop lol..

From 86k now to 55k ..

Buy Online | SAPPHIRE RX VEGA 64 8GB HBM2 GRAPHIC CARD 21275-02-20G | Price in India

do note that VEGA 64 is selling at same price as limited edition for now..  100 $ more at 600$ (mining) 

AMD is trying to sell Radeon RX Vega 64 at a higher price | VideoCardz.com


----------



## shaurya21 (Aug 11, 2017)

gta5 said:


> fastest price drop lol..
> 
> From 86k now to 55k ..
> 
> ...


Yeh I saw that.

AMD has also pushed up the dates for Vega 56 launch. Realising they still can't compete against 1080 and 1080ti


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2017)

gta5 said:


> fastest price drop lol..
> 
> From 86k now to 55k ..
> 
> ...


Rumour doesn't suggest it will be any better than 1080. Even with new tech, HBM AMD couldn't put something better esp. at same price point. On top of that, high power requirement put the buyer to upgrade/look for higher powered PSU. Things doesn't seem good esp. after their super duper hype. Will see if it is of any better than the green team.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 11, 2017)

nac said:


> Rumour doesn't suggest it will be any better than 1080. Even with new tech, HBM AMD couldn't put something better esp. at same price point. On top of that, high power requirement put the buyer to upgrade/look for higher powered PSU. Things doesn't seem good esp. after their super duper hype. Will see if it is of any better than the green team.



Vega 64 isn't the one to look out for .. it's more of a failed performer for gamers equivalent to ~ Gtx 1080  .. Vega 56 is the one that has the potential to be a good option just like Rx 570 provided it delivers as the rumours suggests and is available at good price  .. gpu division R and D budget was significantly cut and most of the money went into Ryzen development .. Vega is a good architecture for Compute  though  ..


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Vega 64 isn't the one to look out for .. it's more of a failed performer for gamers equivalent to ~ Gtx 1080  .. Vega 56 is the one that has the potential to be a good option just like Rx 570 provided it delivers as the rumours suggests and is available at good price  .. gpu division R and D budget was significantly cut and most of the money went into Ryzen development .. Vega is a good architecture for Compute  though  ..


Yeah, heard AMD asking reviewers to prioritize Vega 5x. Did they push the date to late Aug or that was the original date? I thought Aug 14th is the date, now it seems like on that day all we can get is reviews of the Vega GPU.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 11, 2017)

nac said:


> Yeah, heard AMD asking reviewers to prioritize Vega 5x. Did they push the date to late Aug or that was the original date? I thought Aug 14th is the date, now it seems like on that day all we can get is reviews of the Vega GPU.



August 14 - Reviews for both Vega 64 and Vega 56
August 14 - Vega 64 Launch
August 28 - Vega 56 Launch 

earlier the plan was to have Reviews + launch of Vega 56  out by early September


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2017)

If Vega 56 is more than 35k in India, its a failure.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 14, 2017)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_RX_Vega_56/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2017)

Vega 56 is okay. As a Linux user, I'd buy it


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2017)

As long as its priced ~35k then its okay, lower is better, but if even a little higher, 1070 is better (esp zotac with 5 years warranty)


----------



## lutenic (Aug 16, 2017)

AnandTech is out with their review. AMD's best but still a bit below the NV 1080 Ti and 1080 in many cases The AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 & RX Vega 56 Review: Vega Burning Bright


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2017)

lutenic said:


> AnandTech is out with their review. AMD's best but still a bit below the NV 1080 Ti and 1080 in many cases The AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 & RX Vega 56 Review: Vega Burning Bright


So, 1080 still tops!


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2017)

Should I go with 1070 or wait for Vega 56? I guess its highly unlikely to expect custom cooled card to retail at 35~40k but I have a ray of hope because these cards have not performed insanely good for mining so we can expect miners may not go for these.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 20, 2017)

kartikoli said:


> Should I go with 1070 or wait for Vega 56? I guess its highly unlikely to expect custom cooled card to retail at 35~40k but I have a ray of hope because these cards have not performed insanely good for mining so we can expect miners may not go for these.



chances are less now , not because of mining but because widely available vega56  versions are expected to cost 500$ in USA with games .. based on Rx 64 prices of 54k in india , it will cost 45k in india..  it will launch at 36k only if AMD makes it available at 400 $ in USA in large quantities which doesn't look promising  going by what's happening with vega 64

AMD addresses Radeon RX Vega pricing, stock issues

Only reason to consider Vega is Freesync , and even then at a "reasonable" price premium over 1070


----------

